# Do you have to use the red spacer??



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Just curious. I have the 08 look 595 and have cut the seatpost so that I only use the two thinnest spacers. One black one red. I wanted to drop it a hair when using a different saddle but the red bulges out without the black spacer to hold it in place. 

I want to run it with just the black spacer. The other thing of course, is will this kill some of the plushness the red spacer is supposed to give? Or could I even damage the seatpost without the red guy in there? 

Cheers!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

ucancallmejoe said:


> Just curious. I have the 08 look 595 and have cut the seatpost so that I only use the two thinnest spacers. One black one red. I wanted to drop it a hair when using a different saddle but the red bulges out without the black spacer to hold it in place.
> 
> I want to run it with just the black spacer. The other thing of course, is will this kill some of the plushness the red spacer is supposed to give? Or could I even damage the seatpost without the red guy in there?
> 
> Cheers!


You need to run the big red elastomer...or the big black one....or the big gray one. If you take it out and tighten the Epost in the seatmast, the elastomers won't compress correctly and could move, and the force exerted on the seatmast by the compressed elastomers won't be distributed as designed.


----------

